
New Apple ads make Mac owners look inept, foolish - jamesbritt
http://www.digitaltrends.com/apple/new-apple-ads-paint-mac-owners-as-inept-foolish/
======
Freestyler_3
Hearing these terms used in the ads... are people supposed to know beforehand
what they are talking about?

